# Cardinal Tetra fish



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at some photos of perfect _Cardinal Tetra_ fish

















Look at all the photos here: Cardinal Tetra Fish Photos


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Great pics, these fish are almost impossible to auto focus on. They alway throw my camera off focus.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

One of my favorite fish  Nice pics!


----------

